# Emco Maximat V10P LATHE - $1,100 (campbell, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jun 14, 2021)

Emco Maximat V10P LATHE - tools - by owner - sale
					

MaxiMat V10P Combination Lathe Machine tool - Precision Austrian made - (Lathe power cross slide). Runs on 110 VAC single phase. Runs very reliable 5" swing x 25"



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## markba633csi (Jun 14, 2021)

LOL cute


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 14, 2021)

you remember Chauncey and Edgar, Rocky and Bullwinkle, right?

 I just couldn't find the meme where those two characters said that. In my family that was the standard line when you saw something out of the ordinary. The other great line(there were so many ) is when somebody is opening mail to say "fan mail from some flounder?" As Rocky pulled a letter off his fishing rod.......had to be there I guess.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 14, 2021)

Hey Rocky, watch me pull a rabbit out of my hat.

Yes, "fan mail from some flounder" is still in my repertoire.
One of my all-time favorite cartoons. Yes, you had to be there.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 14, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Hey Rocky, watch me pull a rabbit out of my hat.
> 
> Yes, "fan mail from some flounder" is still in my repertoire.
> One of my all-time favorite cartoons. Yes, you had to be there.


Lol, as a fellow Zappa fan I figured you‘d know the moose and the flying squirrel. We didn’t have cable when the kids were little and I couldn’t even find any R&B cartoons anywhere and honestly I did think my kids would like them. We went a friends house and she had them all on video tape and my kids LOVED them and couldn’t get enough. They loved the cheezy animation and the goofy characters.

Funny how Emco’s always get me itching. There was a V13 on the CL down in Fresburg a couple of years ago now for like $1500. Man, that killed me.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 14, 2021)

i'm thinking i need to get rid of inventory to buy more inventory!
that machine is sweeeet!!!


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 14, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i'm thinking i need to get rid of inventory to buy more inventory!
> that machine is sweeeet!!!


Don’t they call that rotating stock?


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 14, 2021)

"that is what I really call a message" !
"eeny beeny chili beany the spirits are about to speak"
"are they friendly spirits?"
"Friendly? Just listen"


----------

